# Pros and cons Badboy Buggy



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying a Badboy Atv battery operated anybody have any experience with these machines< Thanks


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

We use one at our deer camp and it works very well. As long as you do your battery mainteance the buggy will work great.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

If I had to give a con it would be the battery life is not as long as I would like. It has plenty of power to pull a 14 tandem axel trailer with 800 lbs of protein, 1200 lbs of corn and 2 adults with no issues.


----------

